# Stopping freebsd-update over-writing bind98 from ports



## Daren (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi

I've been following the How-to on another thread about setting Samba up as a PDC, and have installed from ports dns/bind98 (the how-to said bind97, but I did bind98 which works fine).

The problem is that freebsd-update keeps trying to patch the ports version against the recent security advisory.

The port version is 9.8.1.1 which was the version number the advisory suggested to install as one of the solutions, and the option in the port to replace the base version was set (which the how-to suggests to do anyway)

Any others have this, and how can I stop freebsd-update from wanting to over-write this?

I've probably missed something simple!

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 6, 2012)

Daren said:
			
		

> Any others have this, and how can I stop freebsd-update from wanting to over-write this?


I haven't tried this myself but this looks like the solution:

```
IgnorePaths              The parameters following this keyword are regu-
                              lar expressions; updates to paths which start
                              with a string matching one of these regular
                              expressions will be ignored.

                              This option can be specified multiple times, and
                              the parameters accumulate.
```

From freebsd-update.conf(5).


----------



## Daren (Jan 6, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I haven't tried this myself but this looks like the solution:
> 
> ```
> IgnorePaths              The parameters following this keyword are regu-
> ...



Thanks for the reply, SirDice.

I did see this in the conf file, but I presumed because the port had REPLACE_BASE set and one solution was to install the port, the update would be able to determine this had been done and so not try to patch it again.


----------

